# *** WRUW Accutron-Bulova-Caravelle January 2022 ***



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll start with a Caravelle:


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1961 Accutron Model 206 in case 2362
*The earliest all Stainless Steel Accutron Case available for sale. *


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1960 14kt Yellow Gold Alpha Spaceview








*


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Wrong date but a better pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*Astro Tuesday








*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

A15 reissue from 2008 and a Caravelle 666 monster dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

California winter. I might need to put on socks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

minuteman62 said:


> *Astro Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.. PIlot against Pilot 
Bulova Eagle Pilot Buzz Aldrin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm excited to post a photo of my new (to me) Lunar Pilot (thanks ahstein!). I've been wanting to buy one for years and it's as impressive as I'd hoped it would be.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Blue Bulova Sea King Automatic (N0)


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer “Devil Diver”


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eagle PIlot 

Bulova Eagle Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aerojet


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16380038
> View attachment 16380039


I truly love that watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

tayloreuph said:


> I truly love that watch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much. 

So do I 🙃


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Orange day 😎


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

CURV today for me.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Time and old time..


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Accu Swiss shot from Friday night, but on my wrist again this morning-


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lunar day..


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's my Bulova on India's 72nd Republic Day


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wore this today...until I had to go to work. 😉


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Caravelle Electrotime Set-o-Matic from 1979, hybrid electronic/mechanical movement.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I’ve apparently reached my upload peak for the month, so you’ll all have to wonder what I’m wearing for the next couple days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Accu Swiss shot from last night, but wearing it again this morning-


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

96B135 Adventurer.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Nokie said:


> Accu Swiss shot from last night, but wearing it again this morning-
> 
> View attachment 16399729


Great watch with an equally great bracelet.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tayloreuph said:


> I’ve apparently reached my upload peak for the month, so you’ll all have to wonder what I’m wearing for the next couple days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop using Tapatrash.. there is no limit in WUS

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi there. My second Bulova arrived two days ago. First was shiny Lunar Pilot without date (96A225) . I had it for few days, but decided to return. 











I must say I like black one much more. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## atennisplayah (Oct 29, 2010)

My all original 1960 Spaceview with an unusual 14k gold 2-tone asymmetrical case


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

atennisplayah said:


> My *all original* 1960 Spaceview with an unusual 14k gold 2-tone asymmetrical case


 That is another nice clean Spaceview but one thing that makes this hobby so difficult is when people see watches like yours and read the description and are led to think that is what this particular watch case would look like in 1960 as an original and or factory Spaceview.

First. That case (made by the Star Watch Case Company without any known case number) was (*NEVER*) offered as a Spaceview watch. This case was produced only in 1960 and only two known examples were produced. A Model 203 & Model 204. The 203 had a cream-colored Coin edge dial (Model 203) and the other was a rarer Coin-edged Black Dial (Model 204 like my two below). This case was never an original Spaceview even though you will see some on eBay because the dial is too far gone to fix so they remove the dial and make it a Spaceview. Your Cone sweep second hand is incorrect for 1960, and that crystal certainly isn't a Bulova original piece and that coil assembly is a later 3 wire seen around 1963 and later. I like your watch and anybody that buys watches they have an interest in but I am not into saying they are (Original). It's a dialed Accutron watch case produced in 1960 that has been converted into a Spaceview. Using the term 'Original', either without knowing for sure or making up info can make novice collectors misinformed at the very least.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

minuteman62 said:


> That is another nice clean Spaceview but one thing that makes this hobby so difficult is when people see watches like yours and read the description and are led to think that is what this particular watch case would look like in 1960 as an original and or factory Spaceview.
> 
> First. That case (made by the Star Watch Case Company without any known case number) was (*NEVER*) offered as a Spaceview watch. This case was produced only in 1960 and only two known examples were produced. A Model 203 & Model 204. The 203 had a cream-colored Coin edge dial (Model 203) and the other was a rarer Coin-edged Black Dial (Model 204 like my two below). This case was never an original Spaceview even though you will see some on eBay because the dial is too far gone to fix so they remove the dial and make it a Spaceview. Your Cone sweep second hand is incorrect for 1960, and that crystal certainly isn't a Bulova original piece and that coil assembly is a later 3 wire seen around 1963 and later. I like your watch and anybody that buys watches they have an interest in but I am not into saying they are (Original). It's a dialed Accutron watch case produced in 1960 that has been converted into a Spaceview. Using the term 'Original', either without knowing for sure or making up info can make novice collectors misinformed at the very least.
> 
> View attachment 16409097


You seem to be pretty knowledgeable, I bought this 1974 Spaceview 214 a while back & was told it is all original with “matching numbers”, whatever that means. Is there anything glaringly un-original about it?


----------

